# Gehäuselüfter mit Steuerung an PWM? Geht das?



## ubbi (19. Juli 2013)

*Gehäuselüfter mit Steuerung an PWM? Geht das?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir als Gehäuse den BitFenix Raider zugelegt. Mein Mainboard ist das Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3.

Das BitFenix-Gehäuse besitzt eine Lüftersteuerung. Meine Überlegung war jetzt jedoch, die vorderen beiden 120mm-Lüfter durch einen 200mm-Ventilator auszutauschen und sowohl Front- als auch den hinteren Lüfter über das Mainboard via PWM steuern zu lassen.


*Meine Fragen:*


Ich werde mit meinem System wohl eher keine Temperaturprobleme bekommen (Intel i5-4570 + Alpenföhn Brocken 2 & MSI Geforce 760 Twin Frozr) Ist es ratsam, die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses zu benutzen oder sollte ich die Lüfter über PWM steuern lassen? 
.
Könnte ich für die PWM-Steuerung auch die Standard-Gehäuselüfter verwenden oder geht das nicht? Sind die anders "gebaut"?
.
Könnte man PWM pauschal als "besser" bzw. "leiser" bezeichnen oder ist das Humbug?


Würde mich über Antworten freuen!

Danke im Voraus!
ubbi


----------



## Tommi1 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Steuerung an PWM? Geht das?*

Kommt jetzt drauf an, wieviel Watt / Amper die Lüfter zusammen benötigen und wieviel das Mainboard leisten kann am PWM Anschluss.
Aber das soll nicht das Problem sein.
Da gibt es so ein Verteilerkabel Akasa, wo die PWM Lüfter angeschlossen werden.
Das Kabel wird für den Strom an einen Moles Stromanschluss vom Netzteil angeschlossen.
Und ein PWM Kabel (für das Signal an sich) kommt ans Mainboard.

PWM ist m.M.n. nur interessant, wenn Du den CPU Kühler/Lüfter daran anschließt, da ja die PWM Steuerung von der Temperatur der CPU abhängig ist.
Wird Dir also für die Gehäuselüfter wenig bis gar nichts bringen.

Schließ sie an die Lüftersteuerung an, dann kannst Du sie regeln wie Du willst.


----------



## zeta75 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Steuerung an PWM? Geht das?*

[QUOTEKönnte man PWM pauschal als "besser" bzw. "leiser" bezeichnen oder ist das][/QUOTE]   Humbug



> Könnte ich für die PWM-Steuerung auch die Standard-Gehäuselüfter verwenden oder geht das nicht? Sind die anders "gebaut"?


 Was für Lüfter sind denn das genau? Drehzahlbereich drauf?



> Ich werde mit meinem System wohl eher keine Temperaturprobleme bekommen (Intel i5-4570 + Alpenföhn Brocken 2 & MSI Geforce 760 Twin Frozr) Ist es ratsam, die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses zu benutzen oder sollte ich die Lüfter über PWM steuern lassen?


  CPU/Heck per Mainboard  ,Rest über Fan control(mein Vorschlag)


----------



## Ryle (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Steuerung an PWM? Geht das?*



> Könnte ich für die PWM-Steuerung auch die Standard-Gehäuselüfter verwenden oder geht das nicht? Sind die anders "gebaut"?


PWM Lüfter haben 4 Kontakte und werden eben via PWM geregelt, also einem Steuersignal während aber immer 12V anliegen. Dazu braucht es aber eben auch PWM Lüfter. 
Gängige Lüfter haben 3 Kontakte (+- Sensor für Drehzahl) und werden über die Spannung geregelt. 

Normalerweise ist aber heutzutage so ziemlich jedes Board dazu im Stande Lüfter auch per Spannung zu regeln, auch am PWM Anschluss. Ausnahme sind hier meistens nur die CPU Lüfter Anschlüsse. Wie gut oder schlecht das im Endeffekt funktioniert liegt am Board und Softwarelösungen. 
Falls dir die Anschlüsse ausgehen kannst du auch via y Kabel 2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss hängen. Du wirst wohl kaum irgendwelche Turbinen betreiben wollen, weshalb das in der Regel ohne weiteres gehen sollte.



> Könnte man PWM pauschal als "besser" bzw. "leiser" bezeichnen oder ist das Humbug?


Günstige PWM Lüfter neigen eher zu Nebengeräuschen wegen der Steuerelektronik, also ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. PWM Fans haben nur meist den Vorteil, dass sie einen breiteren Regelbereich haben als Fans die über die Spannung geregelt werden - wobei es auch hier Ausnahmen gibt (niedrige Anlaufspannung). Ist aber alles eine Frage der Qualität der Elektronik und der Lager.


----------



## Cuddleman (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Steuerung an PWM? Geht das?*

Wenn mehrere Lüfter unterschiedlicher Hersteller/Modelle angeschlossen werden, achte darauf das die Anlaufspannung bei allen die gleiche ist.
Als weiteres kann ein weiteres unangenehmes Phänomen mit unterschiedlichen Lüftern auftreten, durch die unterschiedlich erreichbaren Drehzahlen bei gleicher anliegender Spannung an allen einzelnen Lüftern zum gleichen Zeitpunkt. (Lüfter1 hat bei 7V eine Förderleistung von 48m³/h bei 1800 rpm und Lüfter 2 hat bei 7V 56m³/h bei 2500 rpm)
Dabei wird sich akkustisch, ein periodisches An- und Abschwellen einstellen, was auf die unterschiedlichen Luftschwingungen und Eigengeräusche der Lüfter zurück zuführen ist.
Ab einer gewissen Lautstärke ist das schon recht nervig, weil es kein gleichmäßiger Dauerton ist. 
Mit der Spannungsregulierung verändert sich der periodische Effekt weiter ins schlechtere , oder etwas angenehmere.
Lüfter ohne die gelbe Steuerleitung können in Verbindung mit PWM-Lüftern, oder nur mit den normalen regelbaren Lüfterleitungen (3 polig), den normalen Einsatz verhindern, da sich gegebenenfalls nur ein Pendeln zu 0-100% Drehzahl und gleich wieder zurück zeigen kann. In dem Fall eignen sich nur zweipolige Lüfter nicht. 
Es gibt vereinzelt Ausnahmen!
Zum anderen ist eine Komplett nur von einem PWM-Anschluß geregelte Lüfterreihe ab 3-Lüfter) in einem PC-Gehäuse nur selten sinnvoll, da nicht an allen Einsatzstellen die einzelnen montierten Lüfter auch die gleichen Drehzahlen benötigen.
Besser ist es, alle Lüfter in der nötigen Drehzahl und dem benötigten erzeugten Luftstrom dem vorliegenden Gehäuse Grundkonzept anzupassen und separat gesteuert, zu den klimatischen/leistungsbezogenen Erfordernissen anzugleichen.
Hier ist eine Lüftersteuerung mit Temperatursensoren und einzeln ansteuerbaren Anschlüßen die beste Wahl, zumal man auch die gesamte Geräuschkulissen optimieren kann.
In das Lüftungkonzept sollten grundsätzlich die Mainboard-eignen Regelungen mit einbezogen werden, sofern diese dafür nicht eher nachteilig ausfallen.


----------



## ubbi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Steuerung an PWM? Geht das?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich denke, ich lasse dann einfach die Gehäuse-Lüfter an der Lüftersteurung und lasse die CPU via PWM regeln. Der Brocken 2 ist ja ein PWM-Lüfter.

Jetzt nur die Frage: Wie genau muss ich diesen anschließen? Stecke ich den 4-Pin Stecker an den dafür vorgesehenen Anschluss beim Mainboard und aktiviere die PWM-Steuerung im BIOS und damit ist es gut? Oder muss ich den Lüfter dann zusätzlich noch an das Netzteil anschließen?

Schönen Abend allen!
ubbi


----------



## v3nom (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Steuerung an PWM? Geht das?*

Nur ans Mainboard anschließen. An das Netzteil müsste das nur, wenn die Lüfter zuviel Saft ziehen würden.

Ich habe in meinem Gehäuse alle Lüfter PWM geregelt. Das geht durch einen PWM Splitter, welcher das PWM Signal an alle 5 Lüfter verteilt und den Strom vom NT bekommt (12V).

PWM solltest du im BIOS aktivieren können und auch einstellen können wie stark der Lüfter geregelt wird.


----------



## ubbi (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Steuerung an PWM? Geht das?*

Super, danke!


----------

